# Turmeric!



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

O.k. I don't know if anyone has heard of this herb or vitamin, whatever it is. It's Indian, and used for many different health problems. A gastrologist I used to see 1 or 2 years ago suggested I take this. I did back then, but it had the affect of making me so constipated that I couldn't pass anything! Then I would sit up for hours in the bathroom, early early morning in terrible pain, until the stool literally xplosded(Iwouldhear and feel it) and then it came out in water. I know, it sound horrible, which is why I stopped taking this herb. I just became a vegetarian, so I'm getting sick A LOT more, so I thought I'd give it another try and just try and drink plenty of water so it might be easier to pass. You're supposed to take it after a meal I believe. You can buy it many vitamin stores I believe, I bought mine from Vitamin world. It has a orange color and a curry-like mustard smell, but just swallow it real fast. My gastro told me that more then half of his patients improved. I htink everyone should try it at least for a month to see if it helps at all.http://www.thehealthierlife.co.uk/article/...s-symptoms.htmlhttp://www.drugdigest.org/DD/DVH/HerbsWho/...urmeric,00.htmlhttp://www.turmeric.co.in/turmeric_ayurvedic_use.htm


----------



## Tex (Sep 16, 2007)

I've also read a lot that turmeric is supposed to be good for IBS. But I've tried it off and on at least 3 times in the past 1 and 1/2 years. It made my IBS much, much worse (much more pain and diarrhea), no matter how long I took it. So for me it did no good. However, I found that taking a little stinging nettle tincture has really,really improved my IBS tremendously.


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

Really? Turmeric didn't constipate you? wow. what is this stinging or w/e u said. what is it, and where do you get it?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I was wondering just the other day how you were going with your vegetarianism! Good to see you're still at it







I haven't tried just taking Turmeric as a supplement but I can't say that it hurts me any (I cook with it a fair bit). I don't think it really helps either however. Carob can be helpful for IBS D too. Just mix 1 Tbsp of Carob powder in half a glass of water (or milk, rice milk, almond milk, whatever floats your boat) and drink that one to 3 times a day. I get a bit C if I drink it every day but it's a great back up alternative to immodium (just a little slower acting).As for still getting so sick I'd say it's all the extra fibre you are eating. Try eating a little less for a while and see if that helps (either that or you may be eating something you are allergic or completely intolerant to).


----------



## Tex (Sep 16, 2007)

dreday said:


> Really? Turmeric didn't constipate you? wow. what is this stinging or w/e u said. what is it, and where do you get it?


Oh, no...turmeric really irritates my lower GI tract as it works it way down and then causes me to develop D. As for the "Stinging Nettle", I had done a search on the Web not long ago and found it is mentioned quite often as an herbal treatment for IBS. I bought the capsules but they hurt my GI tract after a few days so instead I bought the tincture and put some in water and drink each day. The tincture doesn't irritate my colon at all and has gone a long way to reduce the pain in my lower GI tract. It seems to be widely available in health food stores in the tinctures or herbal areas of the store. I buy mine at a local grocery store that has a health food and vitamin aisle. You might try it because I've tried just about every herbal treatment out there....I've got an entire cabinet full of herbs that are supposed to be good for IBS and they all made mine worse. "Stinging Nettle" is the only one for me that has improved both my abdominal pain and D.


----------

